# Tibet Dalai Lama bereitet Rückzug vor



## Mandalorianer (10 März 2011)

*Tibet - Dalai Lama bereitet Rückzug vor​*

*Der Dalai Lama will seine politische Verantwortung abgeben. Das religiöse Oberhaupt der Tibeter sagte zum 52. Jahrestag des Volksaufstandes in Tibet gegen die chinesische Besatzung, seit den 60er-Jahren habe er wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass die Tibeter einen frei gewählten Führer brauchen. „Nun ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, das umzusetzen“, sagte er vor rund 2.000 Tibetern im indischen Exil in Dharamsala, wo er sich seit seiner Flucht aus Tibet im Jahr 1959 aufhält.​*

Bei der nächsten Versammlung des tibetischen Exilparlaments werde er Änderungen an der Exil-Verfassung vorschlagen. Zwar drängten ihn Anhänger und Begleiter, nichts am Status quo zu ändern, aber die Gemeinschaft brauche einen frei gewählten Führer. Auf lange Sicht sei eine Machtverschiebung notwendig.
Exilparlament skeptisch

Das tibetische Exilparlament muss der Entscheidung des Dalai Lama noch zustimmen. Ob dies tatsächlich geschieht, ist noch nicht sicher. So warnte der Ministerpräsident der Exilregierung, Samdhong Rinpoche, vor einer Verfassungskrise. Weder Volk noch Regierung fühlten sich in der Lage, sich selbst zu führen.

Beobachter werten die Ankündigung des Dalai Lama als Startschuss für den Beginn des Wandels und als einen, seine Nachfolge zu regeln. Angesichts des Drucks der Chinesen ist gerade eine Nachfolgereglung für das tibetische Volk wichtig. Ziel sei demnach eine stabiles politisches System schaffen, dass die Tibeter auch nach seinem Tod zusammenhält.
Audio: Dalai Lama kündigt Rückzug aus politischer Funktion an
China: Dalai Lama will internationale Gemeinschaft täuschen

China hingegen sprach nach der Rede von einem Trick. Eine Sprecherin des chinesischen Außenministeriums sagte, der Dalai Lama wolle mit seiner Ankündigung die internationale Gemeinschaft täuschen. Der Mann sei ein politischer Exilant, der unter dem Deckmantel der Religion die Spaltung Chinas betreibe. Der Friedensnobelpreisträger von 1989 habe wiederholt seinen Rückzug angekündigt.

In Dharamsala residiert nicht nur der Dalai Lama, sondern auch die tibetische Exilregierung. Der 14. Dalai Lama ist für die Tibeter gottgleiches spirituelles und politisches Oberhaupt wie auch politische Oberhaupt. Der Titel des Dalai Lama ist rund 500 Jahre als. Ein Dalai Lama wird in den Augen der Tibeter als ein solcher geboren und von Mönchen bestimmt. Im tibetischen Glauben ist er die Reinkarnation seines Vorgängers.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (10 März 2011)

interessant. :thx:


----------



## Tokko (10 März 2011)

Hab zwar mit Religion etc. nichts am Hut aber er ist einer der wenigen Würdenträger die ich symphatisch finde. Der versteht wenigstens Spaß und ist nicht immer toternst.



​ 
Und das die Chinesen von Täuschung reden...Naja. Als Land der Kopierer, Faker und Täuscher sollte man nicht mit Steinen schmeissen solange man im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## astrosfan (12 März 2011)

Lustig find ich auch, dass die Chinesen die Wiedergeburt vom Dalai Lama wollen  Natürlich werden sie dann den Nachfolger suchen, äh, bestimmen...


*Der Dalai Lama habe nicht das Recht, die Institution der Reinkarnation abzuschaffen, um einen Nachfolger zu wählen, sagte ein hochrangiger Beamter gestern.*

Der 14. Dalai Lama (76) habe gesagt, die Institution der Reinkarnation werde womöglich nach seinem Tod abgeschafft werden. "Was er sagt, zählt nicht", sagte Padma Chöling, Vorsitzender der autonomen Regionalregierung in Tibet.

Der tibetische Buddhismus habe eine Geschichte von mehr als 1000 Jahren. Die Reinkarnation des Dalai Lama und des Panchen Lama gäbe es seit mehreren hundert Jahren. "Wir müssen die historischen Gepflogenheiten und die religiösen Rituale des tibetischen Buddhismus respektieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Reinkarnation einfach so abschaffen kann", sagte er.


----------

